# Seeing great progress with Eko after starting medication



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

So I was a little afraid to post this because I know there are quite a few people against this sort of thing but I feel really good about how much Eko's behavior is improving and how much more focus he has. I have talked several times about how unfocused and anxious Eko can be and even the few times I could afford a private lesson with a trainer he commented on Eko's overall nervousness. I have anxiety issues myself so I was too afraid to go to a group class because of how reactive Eko can be. After 2 1/2 years I finally have broken down and asked the vet if there was anything we could try. She prescribed Prozac and after almost 2 weeks I'm seeing such a huge difference. So much more focus, less whining and anxious behaviors, and even a difference in his aggression to other animals  I wanted something to take the edge off so he would be easier to work with, and that's exactly what I've got so far. I really hope to take him off of the Prozac after a while but we will see what happens. I know this is no big deal to most people but it's been a big deal to me and I'm so happy I gave medication a try. I wish I'd tried it sooner!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Not everyone can accomplish things in the same way Sarah. I'm glad you're enjoying your dog now. Whatever method or treatment, thats worth a lot.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you Steve! It does mean a lot to me and I'm starting to look forward to and be excited about our training again instead of dreading it. It's also really great to see that Eko can enjoy life more and not be so nervous all the time


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

That's great news! I'm glad you've found something to make both of your lives easier! C:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Keep me posted on your progress please. I have similar issues with my dog and I would love a solution that would offer her a happier life.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree Susan. Having a dog with some issues myself I can relate. I think you will find that the main concensus here is that it is not used as a first tool, without trying other things such as some training. But I'm sure some dogs, just like humans can benefit from it and it can allow you to work through the issues, have repeated positive encounters and then weaned off. I'm so glad it s working for you and shows other members that have tried other techniques and failed that there are other ones, such as medication out there and that it's not taboo.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all of the really nice and supportive comments  I will keep everyone posted on our progress! I would love it if Eko and I were able to help other people like Sabis mom and their dogs by showing them that medication can help  I did feel very guilty at first, like I was a failure as a dog trainer, but now I see that I'm not a screw up and that we just needed a little extra help and that's nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

There's no shame in getting help, no matter what type. I battled with one of my dog's reactivity issues for years. This year, I couldn't take it anymore and we opted to try melatonin along with the regular training and redirecting. The results have been amazing. I so wish we started this years ago. Poor guy just turned 10 and is finally getting some relief (so am I lol). 
So, good for you and I hope the improvements continue - for both of us.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Sarah, my compliments to you for not giving up and trying and trying. Just like with people, sometimes medication is the answer and there is NO SHAME in that! What a gift to your dog to help take his edge off and to be able to enjoy each other more.

Hats off to you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How sad that we've made you afraid to post on something like using meds to help your dog.  If I was ever part of that then I apologize.

Karin said exactly what I was thinking


DutchKarin said:


> Just like with people, sometimes medication is the answer and there is NO SHAME in that!



I've read that some dogs are able to come off the prozac after training and learning coping mechanisms, just like people. So happy that you were able to find something to help him!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Just a precaution--if you do decide to take him off of Prozac, be sure to have the vet put you on a dosing schedule. You have to titrate down gradually from any of the SSRIs.

The Prozac is keeping a natural chemical produced in his brain that's associated with a sense of well being from being reabsorbed by the brain. Thus, there is more of the good chemical in his brain & he feels better, to over simplify.

I'm glad you're seeing a positive result with the med.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone I'm feeling even better about my decision after reading all of these comments  Thanks for the explanation, zetti, I will keep that in mind for whenever it's time to start weaning him off of the medicine. And don't worry Jax, it was more about me just being nervous because I know people have strong opinions here and I have just always got the feeling that most did not approve of this sort of thing and I would hate to cause some big argument  I can see I was totally wrong about that and everyone is being so nice!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sarah I think that you are doing what's best for Eko. his being able to less anxious and to focus on training gives him so many more options to enrich his life . In retrospect I wish I would have known about anti depressants for dogs it might have made a big difference in Daisy's life .I am so glad you shared this.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really glad I shared it too and I won't be afraid to post things like this in the future  Also, I don't want to jynx it but Eko has stopped howling when I leave the house the last few days. My neighbors are thrilled!


----------

